# Yao Ming, Mobley & Eddie Griffin For..........



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

Toronto's 1st & 2nd round pick for the next 2 seasons (not this season's) + Antonio Davis, MoPete, JYD, Hakeem's contract (cap clearer) & Voshon Lenard

would y'all accept...or is that too many players to trade


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vinsanity</b>!
> Toronto's 1st & 2nd round pick for the next 2 seasons (not this season's) + Antonio Davis, MoPete, JYD, Hakeem's contract (cap clearer) & Voshon Lenard
> 
> would y'all accept...or is that too many players to trade


You wish


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

no chance. i doubt the rockets would even think about it. ming isn't going unless there is a young superstar coming back. i think griffin is probably going to be around at least another year. mobley will be here for a while too. i don't think any deals will be coming soon.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

hell no


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

How about the Raptors drafted either Carmelo, LeBron or Darko or even Bosh.

Trade Mo-Pete, the draft pick, AD, JYD, for ONLY Yao Ming.


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

best trade for Toronto ever.


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

Two words: no way.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I don't think they would even trade Mobley for a while, he signed a nice rate contract a while ago.

-Petey


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

WHAT?!


WHAT?!?!


----------



## Hitman (Jul 16, 2002)

Hold on, let me check....





















































No


Hitman


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

*you have to trade*

Francis or Mobely they are a virus when playing together.


----------



## cornflakes (Feb 23, 2003)

*Beautiful trade....*

hey...as raptors fan I would LOVE THAT TRADE! 

I got a better one....why not just trade all our players
for all yours? Sound good?


----------



## nicholai (Feb 6, 2003)

don't count on it. toronto isn't idiotic enough to take the overrated ballhog that is "the cat" off houston's hands.


----------

